# Master A II



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

This B/C is one of 16 sisters Romanian build Costanza & Mangalia yard at 
the beginnig 80s she was built as BRANESTI and broken up in 2003.
Pictured at Genoa july 2002 mooring S.Giorgio discharging coal.


----------

